# Lithophane via PVC



## calgrdnr (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are some lithos I cut using PhotoVCarve and VCarvePro.

Cutting with the CNCrouter is limited to your imagination...O yeah software helps


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW! That is some excellent work.

btw.... welcome to the forum and hope to see more from you.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Cal. Great work.


----------



## calgrdnr (Dec 16, 2007)

*Crucifix lithophane*

13.25 x 27.5 need to figure out frame and light now ...


----------



## jumpingjackflash (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, I've been using Corrian which is really pricey with my carvewright - where did you get your pvc?


----------



## calgrdnr (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry Jack, 

PVC in this case stands for Photo V Carve.
I use corian for all of my Lithophanes .


----------



## ashvin (Nov 1, 2017)

*Lithophane via PVC Reply to Thread*

hi helap 7041405225


----------



## ashvin (Nov 1, 2017)

calgrdnr said:


> Here are some lithos I cut using PhotoVCarve and VCarvePro.
> 
> Cutting with the CNCrouter is limited to your imagination...O yeah software helps


halp 7041405225


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice work! I've been looking forward to trying that and have Corian ordered from eBay.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

MoHawk said:


> Very nice work! I've been looking forward to trying that and have Corian ordered from eBay.


Try shops that do kitchen installations. They usually give away or sell cheap the sink cutouts and offcuts. I've swapped a couple signs for trunk of corian.

Steve.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

SteveMI said:


> Try shops that do kitchen installations. They usually give away or sell cheap the sink cutouts and offcuts. I've swapped a couple signs for trunk of corian.
> 
> Steve.


I found a couple of shops locally that only sell to contractors. I hope they may be willing to sell me their scraps.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

MoHawk said:


> I found a couple of shops locally that only sell to contractors. I hope they may be willing to sell me their scraps.


Not the shops that sell the Corian, WilsonArt or other brands, but the contractor shops that buy the 4' x 8' sheets for kitchens. Look for shops that do kitchens.

Steve.


----------

